# Merry Christmas



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Merry Christmas down in the Trailerhood.
[attachment=0:2oabpexx]Merry Christmas in the Trailerhood.jpg[/attachment:2oabpexx]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for leaving the license plates off my vehicles.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that an "AYL" sticker in the back window of the suburban?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:3l782ywb]Rudolphs Revenge.jpg[/attachment:3l782ywb]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Another one for today.
[attachment=0:3te5bsdh]Snow Cones.jpg[/attachment:3te5bsdh]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

9 days left. Merry Christmas!
[attachment=0:18dm9t0p]What Christmas is really all about.jpg[/attachment:18dm9t0p]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A Russian couple were strolling down the street in Moscow, when the husband felt a drop hit his nose. 'I think it's starting to rain,' he said to his wife.

'I don't think so, it felt more like snow to me,' she replied.

'No, I'm sure it was just rain, he said.' Well, as these things go, they were about to have a major argument about whether it was raining or snowing. Just then they saw a minor communist party official walking toward them. 'Let's not fight about it,' the man said, 'let's ask Comrade Rudolph whether it's officially raining or snowing.'

As the official approached, the husband stopped him and asked, 'Tell us, Comrade Rudolph, is it officially raining or snowing?'

'It's raining, of course,' he answered and walked on. But the woman insisted: 'I know that felt like snow!' To which the man quietly replied: 'Rudolph the Red knows rain, dear!'


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> A Russian couple were strolling down the street in Moscow, when the husband felt a drop hit his nose. 'I think it's starting to rain,' he said to his wife.
> 
> 'I don't think so, it felt more like snow to me,' she replied.
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Another one for all ya'all.

[attachment=0:3ayzxasw]rudolph_eval.jpg[/attachment:3ayzxasw]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What does Santas Elf's learn in Elf School?








The Elfabit! Sorry guys.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And some thought he was just a legend. We'll see who gets to play in the reindeer games now.
[attachment=0:214oj9i9]rudolf_red_nose.jpg[/attachment:214oj9i9]


----------

